# New Shop opening soon



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am going to make a leap of faith and open a atv shop in southern MS !! I am going to do normal maintence, Custom built quads,snorks,lifts , and one off mods ,and full bore race quads :rockn: If any of you guys want work done I will offer 5% discount for members 10% for Subscribers and FREE LABOR for modsAny help getting this up and running will be greatly appreciated .I am still in Atlanta on my current job but should be open by the 15th of July It has always been a passion of mine to work on quads just finally dicided to make a move and open a shop , i will keep everyone updated on details as they develop


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, good luck!! Hope it works out for ya!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the wishes of luck guys I am Making this decision based on my faith that the lord aint gonna let my family starve:haha: Send some work my way and i will make it worth the drive , I also will set up your current quad based on what you do with it like farm, work,trails,mud,racing,and leisure rides tell me what you use your quad for and i will set it up for that !! Many years of exp. on all types of quads


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey bro it good to hear your going to be doing something you like. I wish you the best.

Where are you going to be located exactly?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

We need somebody up this way to do that stuff


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

And good luck and go get em


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

City of waynesboro MS ,In the County of Wayne , Near the intersection of Hwy 84 and Hwy 45 Shop is gonna be just off Hwy. 45 on Central RD


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck hondarecoveryman! i would love to do something like this. just scared to. 
i dont think i can rake it what i make now doing the atv shop gig. i sure would be happy doing it though..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wish you the best man. Glad to hear you are going to be doing something you like. You going to do it part time for a while and see how it goes or you just going to jump right in.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just going to jump in and see if I can make it


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck! Thats something I've wanted to do for a while but haven't had the nuts to do it. Hard to come off that guaranteed check when you have a family to support. I'm sure you do as well and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HeadC1 said:


> Hard to come off that guaranteed check when you have a family to support.


You got that right! That's my whole fear right there..


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Just going to jump in and see if I can make it


You're already halfway there. The jump is the hardest part. My dad could make any kind of major business decision and it would ALWAYS turn out positive. Every type of business he ever attempted was a succes

NO FEAR + DEDICATION = SUCCESS

I'm more like my mom.

I wish you the best.



PS. Upstate South Carolina could use a good shop, if you decide to make a major move.

:rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck to you. I wish we had something like that up my way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck... I sent you a msg.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

im glad to be your first customer


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

Good luck !!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> Hard to come off that guaranteed check when you have a family to support.


 :agreed: Yes Sir it IS :agreed:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

wish you have great success in this new adventure


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you all :notworthy:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> I wish you the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 S.C. aint that bad of a drive Sookie


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

we are only about an hour or so from waynesboro. if you want, i can do some advertising down here on the coast for you.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> we are only about an hour or so from waynesboro. if you want, i can do some advertising down here on the coast for you.


 :rockn:Sweet:rockn: Thank you all for your support


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Start Throwin out suggestions for Shop name :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You gonna have a website?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe... not sure yet. I dont Know how to do all that kind of stuff


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Steve's leading you right where he wants you to go. LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too ....i was just waitin on him:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! I can do whatever we all decide.

We'll be moving servers soon to bigger and better.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Man I wish you the very best of luck...I am trying to start up my bike business as well...I am presently designing and testing dual exhaust systems for Brutes...I just can't bring myself to quit my steady paycheck and devote full time to the project...Anyway I am sure you will do great and I might hafta come see ya, you're only about 3 hours from me...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> Man I wish you the very best of luck...I am trying to start up my bike business as well...I am presently designing and testing dual exhaust systems for Brutes...I just can't bring myself to quit my steady paycheck and devote full time to the project...Anyway I am sure you will do great and I might hafta come see ya, you're only about 3 hours from me...


I can understand that man. Kids have to be fed and given a stable home.
I couldnt do it either.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Start Throwin out suggestions for Shop name :bigok:


 GodSpeed ATV ????????


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ I like it!!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

like it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Think thats what I am going to go with :bigok: GodSpeed ATV Faith based and purpose built:rockn:


----------



## kawirecoveryman (Jun 4, 2009)

well bubba, good luck. I hope to be helping u someday!!! Ill send all my boys in alabama your way


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wondering if you got the shop up and running yet? How far are you from New Orleans?
I have a small construction company. Let me know if you need any help getting things set up. Maybe we can work some kind of trade.
Good luck!
Owning your own buisness is the hardest and greatest thing you can do!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry I have been gone so long my laptop crashed:aargh4: so i have been out of touch . The shop is not open yet but hopefully I can get my stuff together shortly and get it opened up by the end of August


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

keep us posted....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have my parts dist. setup and my shop located and secured I am now filling it with tools and getting ready to start develpoing my website for a little publicity  ...... but giving up my salary is proving to be a challenge! It will happen soon enough I want to have everything set up right when i do open up .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good man!!! let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am going to be at home for a few weeks , so I may take on a few small jobs if anybody needs anything give me a shout .


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ You gonna make the MIMB ride Labor Day weekend?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am gonna try too My son is really lookin forward to it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My shop will be open October 1st:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet i wish you luck ... where is your shop goin to be located .. you goin to everything or specialize in certain things?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks walker, Shop will be located in Waynesboro MS ,I am going to do it all (rebuilds to oil changes) and various mods specific to indiviual quads to suit riders type of riding eventually I will be stocking parts avail. for order.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Thanks for the wishes of luck guys I am Making this decision based on my faith that the lord aint gonna let my family starve. Send some work my way and i will make it worth the drive , I also will set up your current quad based on what you do with it like farm, work,trails,mud,racing,and leisure rides tell me what you use your quad for and i will set it up for that !! Many years of exp. on all types of quads


 bump


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know where you could have sold 4 4wd actuators in the last two weeks! lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I could have sold lots more than that at the M&G :haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I could have sold lots more than that at the M&G :haha:


 pahahahaha yea man could've made a small fortune if he wanted to at the meet and greet.....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good luck recoveryman you will probably be seeing me over at your shop before long. I'll be sending my friends your way as well.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you RDWD :bigok: I got a few places to ride while you are down here


----------

